# S&W M&P 45 Compact Range Report



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I just received my M&P Compact 45 this afternoon and ran right to my range with it. I own both a full size and compact 9mm, and a full size 45 M&P but after my range session I can tell you this now is my favorite one. I tried all 3 backstraps and settled on the small one, and shot the best with that one installed. The pistol is a joy to shoot and very comfortable due to it's great ergonomics. The function was flawless with everything I shoot thru it.
100 rounds Winchester White Box 230 gr. FMJ
25 rounds Speer Gold Dot 230 gr. HP
25 rounds Federal HST 230 gr. HP
25 rounds of very old Speer Flying Ashtrays 230 gr. HP
If the Flying Ashtrays function thru a pistol it will usually eat anything, and my new M&P ate them flawlessly. S&W has a promotion going for a $30 rebate or 2 free magazines, I opted for the 2 mags. This is a really god pistol and I predict it will become their best selling M&P.
This first range session was more for a function test rather then for accuracy, my next session I'll see how it groups. But I can report that it shot to the point of aim with 230gr loads that I put thru it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good to here someone enjoing the .45 M&P. The wife bought the 9MM M&P back in April and just got her two 16rd mags the other day. They were backlogged 2 1/2 months. They are a very fine pistol for sure. Good luck with yours. :smt023


----------

